# Hello From Kansas



## joytheobscure (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, my name is Joy and I'm a mac addict.  I hate to admit that, I can't wait on my order to arrive in the mail so I can get a free shipping with $45 purchase to justify that.  I'm also a "shopaholic" and huge fan of the Sophie Kinsella books.  

OH besides mac... I'm a High School teacher who likes to procrastinate and am also married with three children and another addiction to concerts, Sting, and Keith Urban.  Yeah, I'm strange.  

Now - my newest mac additions arrived today... this week: 
Viva Glam IV, Paradisco, Meadow and Swish - I also recently bought Mulch, Greed Lipglass (which unfortunately disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  and sushi flower, and coppering.  

Yeah I love eyeshadow.  I did get the beau quad from Nordstroms too.  OK well thats me.. I have a bunch of shadows I've liked mac for a couple of years but this is the first year I could actually buy much.  Love it.  I figure its an investment.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Joy!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Welcome to Specktra Joy!! I hope you enjoy it here!!_

 
Thanks! I'm sure I will - Just looking at all the "pretty pictures" right now.


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------

